# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquário 540 lt

## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, ao fim de 9 meses de me ter iniciado na água salgada com um cubo 50x50x50 (140l) ganhei coragem e poupei mais alguns €, e iniciei a montagem de um novo reef, aqui vai o setup:


Móvel: (Diy) Estrutura em pinho tratado com meios fios 44x69mm fixado com parafusos 8cm revestido com aglomerado em carvalho 16mm.

Aquário: 150x60x60 vidro 12mm (vou experimentar sem calha francesa, se o vidro curvar ponho travamento em calha francesa)

Sump 90x40x35(a) três divisões

Circulação: 2x tunze 6000lts/h e 1 Wave marea 2400lts/h 

Bomba de reposição: Aquamedic OR3500 

Iluminação: Aquamedic Aquaspaceligth 2x150w HQI 10000k + 2x24w Actinicas + 2x80w T5 (Adaptadas)

Escumador :Aquamedic Turboflotor 1000 

Reposição: Osmorregulador Universal Tunze + Osmose Inversa 5 estágios 190l/d

Reactor de Kalkwasser: Deltec KM500

Reactor de cálcio: Deltec PF509 (Futuramente)

Ozonizador: Sander 100

Subtracto: Areia de coral fina

Filtragem Biológica: 80kg Rocha Viva (Várias origens)


Agradecia a todos alguns conselhos para melhoramento do setup mas os € já não são muitos, ultrapassei UM BOCADINHO orçamento inicial.
Futuramente colocarei fotos (se conseguir) das fases de montagem dos vários equipamentos.


Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Aquário: 150x60x60 vidro 12mm (vou experimentar sem calha francesa, se o vidro curvar ponho travamento em calha francesa)


Na minha opinião deves mesmo colocar a traves (e não calhas!! :yb665:  ) francesas para evitar dissabores. estéticamente são bastante aceitáveis e podem ser o teu seguro! A questão não se coloca apenas no facto do vidro curvar mas sim na pressão exercida no mesmo. Algum toque involuntário pode ser a desgraça.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Alem do mais ajuda contra os peixes que gostam de se armar em kamikazes!  :SbOk:   Tambem acho que devias colocar umas traves... 
So nao gosto muito da opcao do escumador, que embora nao seja mau quando encheres o aquario a serio talvez seja insuficiente. No futuro podias melhorar essa escolha em vez de gastares os euros no reactor de calcio...
O resto parece-me tudo ok, mas ouve mais opinioes e fala com pessoal que tenha aquarios desse volume, é sempre bom.  :SbOk:  
Boa sorte!

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, obrigado pelas opiniões, vou pensar noutra solução para travar o vão de 1,50m sem ser com traves, talvez opte  por um fio metálico ao meio com 2 encaixes um em cada vidro e com regulação para apertar, penso que faz a mesma função das traves.




Cumprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Boas, obrigado pelas opiniões, vou pensar noutra solução para travar o vão de 1,50m sem ser com traves, talvez opte  por um fio metálico ao meio com 2 encaixes um em cada vidro e com regulação para apertar, penso que faz a mesma função das traves.


Porquê essa aversão às traves???!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Porquê essa aversão às traves???!!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Não é aversão nenhuma, estéticamente não gosto, valorizo muito a estética dos aquários porque também é uma peça de decoração da sala.
 Vou tentar outra alternativa viável, senão terá que ser, antes de tudo a segurança, não quero por em risco todo o reef por causa de umas traves..



Um Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...valorizo muito a estética dos aquários porque também é uma peça de decoração da sala.
> Vou tentar outra alternativa viável, senão terá que ser, antes de tudo a segurança, não quero por em risco todo o reef por causa de umas traves..


Tal como eu!!! O meu aquário é o "quadro" mais bonito e valioso que tenho na minha sala!!! Penso que para conseguir uma boa solução estética a construção de um móvel se torna essencial! Pelo menos eu estou muito satisfeito com o resultado final...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Diogo, o teu movel está espectacular e simples, a luz em cima deve dar um efeito porreiro, lembro-me de acompanhar o teu projecto no inicio quando me iniciei no forum penso que era o teu, tens um refúgio com pendente natural para o aqua, correto?
Se foi esse era um projecto e pêras :Pracima:  



Cumprimentos

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, estou com dúvidas em relação ao tapar ou não as traseiras do móvel pois por um lado se tapar tenho medo que a temperatura seja alta dentro do movel (sump), por outro se não tapar poderá o barulho da sump ser incomodativo, alguém poderá dar sujestões :yb663:  ?


Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

oi
o meu movel atras é aberto, e o barulho quase nem se nota, alem de nao ter quaisquer tipo se humidade e aumento de temperatura pois o ar circula livremente, no entanto aconselho te por experiencia propria a fazeres um movel em que a estrutura seja em ferro , depois galvanizado  e pintado a cor que desejas,pois o sal e danado e penetra em tudo.
as laterais se as puderes por amoviveis era optimo pois quer pra manutencao, ou se tiveres anecessidade de retirar a sump.
abraço
paulo

----------


## Isaias Rola

> oi
> o meu movel atras é aberto, e o barulho quase nem se nota, alem de nao ter quaisquer tipo se humidade e aumento de temperatura pois o ar circula livremente, no entanto aconselho te por experiencia propria a fazeres um movel em que a estrutura seja em ferro , depois galvanizado  e pintado a cor que desejas,pois o sal e danado e penetra em tudo.
> as laterais se as puderes por amoviveis era optimo pois quer pra manutencao, ou se tiveres anecessidade de retirar a sump.
> abraço
> paulo



Olá Paulo, obrigado por participares, em relação ao movel já está feito com uma estrutura de pinho tratado protegido com um verniz "Bondex" espero viver o tempo suficiente para vê-lo apodrecer, em relação ao tapar ou não a traseira estou indeciso, para tirar a sump e fazer manutenção tenho um vão livre à frente de 93cm que chega perfeitamente para esse efeito penso que não será necessário ter laterais amovivéis.

Um Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

pois esperemos que o movel aguente, pois o meu feito em madeira completamente tratado, começou a haver humidades a entrar e ao fim seis meses abriu todo,porque tambem era todo fechado, se calhar uma forma de evitar isso era deixa lo aberto atras.
abraço paulo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> pois esperemos que o movel aguente, pois o meu feito em madeira completamente tratado, começou a haver humidades a entrar e ao fim seis meses abriu todo


Olá Paulo

Desculpa que te diga mas um móvel que ao fim de 6 meses abre todo não é de certeza um móvel com qualidade e muito menos bem acabado.
O meu móvel é todo em madeira e já tive duas inundações, podes olhar para todo o lado e não existe qualquer tipo de infiltração.
É necessario ver bem o que se compra e onde se compra.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

ola pedro
pois pedro concordo plenamente contigo, pois mandei o fazer pra o efeito recomendando que deveria ser bem tratado de modo aguentar agua salgada, mas foi o que foi.
reclamei, e aceite a reclamaçao fizeram me toda a mdeira lacada a preto com material resistente pro meu movel novo em que a estrutura e em ferro tratado a preço zero.
abraço
paulo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, fiz um movél com uma estrutura bastante reforçada, posso garantir que posso por uma baleia no aqua que  movel aguenta, disso não tenho dúvidas :yb624:  
  Tenho outra dúvida muito importante que é a seguinte:
 Comprei o recheio de um aqua(tudo que é vivos, rocha, peixes, corais)já maturado, a dúvida é quanto tempo de ciclo preciso no aqua novo com a rocha e o areão para poder por lá os corais e peixes?


Cumprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Apenas como exemplo o Eduardo da Redfish colocou um pedaço de MDF hidrofobo dentro de água e ao fim de 48 horas ainda não apresentava qualquer deformação. O meu móvel é todo feito nesse material que embora mais caro acaba por compensar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Olá,
> 
> Apenas como exemplo o Eduardo da Redfish colocou um pedaço de MDF hidrofobo dentro de água e ao fim de 48 horas ainda não apresentava qualquer deformação. O meu móvel é todo feito nesse material que embora mais caro acaba por compensar!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo, o MDF hidrófugo (para zonas com mais humidade) é um material muito bom, para lacar (pintar) que foi o teu caso tirando a madeira maciça é o melhor, no meu caso não consegui por MDF porque não consegui arranjar já feito, MDF já folheado a carvalho, só consegui arranjar aglomerado que é a pior mer... do mercado, apanhando água desfaz-se como a tal, mas como só foi para revestir a estrutura e é mais barato um bocado usei aglomerado.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, após um fim-de-semana de trabalho concluí a montagem do meu aqua mas estou com um problema de barulho na coluna seca, àgua escorre pela coluna seca quando chega ao tubo de escoamento faz um barulho insuportável, precisava de umas dicas para resolver este barulho pois o aqua está para do com 500lt de àgua.


Cumprimentos

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Eu também tive esse problema. Mas resolvi-o.
Antes de mais é necessário saber como tens a coluna seca, em termos de furação e tubos.
Saber também qual q potência da bomba de reposição.

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Eu também tive esse problema. Mas resolvi-o.
> Antes de mais é necessário saber como tens a coluna seca, em termos de furação e tubos.
> Saber também qual q potência da bomba de reposição.


Olá Melo, obrigado por participares, o esquema inicial de escoamento e reposição era o seguinte:Coluna seca com um furo para escoamento de 1 polegada e reposição com 3500lt/h num tubo de 3/4, até aqui tudo bem mas o vidraceiro enganou-se no furo e forou o buraco da coluna seca para tubo 3/4, resumindo tenho coluna seca com escoamento 3/4 e reposição com 3/4, será que 3/4 no escomento é pouco.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Quanto a mim acho que tens caudal de reposição a mais para o escoamento. 
Vou falar do meu exemplo.

Reduzi a minha bomba de reposição para 2500 l/h.
Tenho um furo de escoamento com 50 mm. (desculpa falar em mm, pois não ne entendo em polegadas.

Depois no tubo de escoamento coloquei uma válvula de esfera que me permite dosear o escoamento de forma a que nem escoe muito depressa nem que a coluna seca se encha.
Consegui um equilibrio que fez desaparecer o efeito de sifão..
Coloco duas fotos para que me explique melhor.

[/IMG]

Aágua na coluna seca não chega a cobrir o crivo.
O furo no vidro traseiro serve de segurança e emergência. (já foi necessário).



A válvula a azul serve para dosear o escoamento.

Mas haverá de certeza soluçãoes melhores que a minha.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Depois no tubo de escoamento coloquei uma válvula de esfera que me permite dosear o escoamento de forma a que nem escoe muito depressa nem que a coluna seca se encha.


Esta é, a meu ver, a melhor solução para eliminar o ruído

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, onde arranjaste esse "crivo" em PVC?

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Foi numa firma aqui em Loures mas que por acaso também tem armazém aí no norte. Mais própriamente na Maia.

Vê esta página:

www.asc.pt

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sem dúvida que a solução do Melo é uma das melhores! No meu caso tenho 2 furos de escoamento, também de 50 mm. Em vez de um crivo no fundo coloquei 2 tubos até cima para que a coluna fique cheia de água. Um dos tubos (o que está mais abaixo, também tem uma válvula esférica que faz com que água ocupe todo o tubo, não fazendo assim grande ruído. O outro tubo está mais acima funcionando como "ladrão" (segurança).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Obrigado pelas dicas, vou tentar o que o Melo aconselhou, depois digo alguma coisa e vou tentar tirar fotos que ainda não tirei nenhuma, falta de tempo......



Um Abraço

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, tenho mais uma dúvida que é a seguinte: 
  - O tubo de escoamento da coluna seca para a sump fica mergulhado dentro de agua na sump ou a uns cms da superficie (mais barulhento)?

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Deve ficar mergulhado.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Sim dentro de agua.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Obrigado pela colaboração mas á medida que vou montando vão surgindo mais dúvidas, tenho outra que é preocupante, no meu caso o tubo de reposição está hang-on no aqua mergulhado uns 10 cm na àgua mas quando desligo a bomba de reposição a àgua do aqua faz retorno para a sump, o preocupante é que se a luz for abaixo a àgua do aqua faz retorno para a sump e resultado inundação!!!!! :Admirado:  
  Qual é a sujestão?  (até rimou) :yb624:   :yb624:  


Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Com um berbequim, faz um pequeno furo 1 ou 2 cms abaixo da água, assim quando faltar a luz entra ar para o tubo e o tubo desferra.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Carlos
como se afz furo no tubo de retorno sem a agua sair quando bomba ta ligada?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

A água também vai sair por esse furo, mas se o furo for pequeno, +-2mm, não vai ter grande interferência no caudal do retorno.

----------


## MarioMarques

O ideal... não seria colocar uma valvula anti-retorno?


cumps
Mário Marques

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Carlos, nunca tinha pensado nisso resumindo o tubo que está mergulhado dentro de água faço o furo 2cms abaixo da superfície da água, correcto?
 Vou experimentar.... :SbOk:  

Obrigado

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Carlos, nunca tinha pensado nisso resumindo o tubo que está mergulhado dentro de água faço o furo 2cms abaixo da superfície da água, correcto?
>  Vou experimentar.... 
> 
> Obrigado


 se o furo esta dentro de agua como ganha ar? nao estou perceber bem logica deste sistema :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Isaias, eu não conheço as válvulas anti-retorno que o Mário fala, mas talvez sejam a melhor opção. Conheço umas, mas são muito pequenas para aí.
Eu não tenho sump, mas todos os tubos que saiem do meu aquário para o escumador e para o refúgio têm esse furo que já me livrou de inundações de grandes proporções.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Tanta confusão para nada.
O tubo de reposição deve estar dentro de água, de forma a que quando faltar a luz a água que ele deixa retornar à sump, seja o suficiente para ocupar o espaço que a sump deve ter livre.
Para isso faz testes, cortando a corrente propositadamente e logo vês até que ponto a água na sump pode ir, marcando com um traço.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Marcos, quando a luz falta a água retorna à sump e o nível desta começa a baixar no aquário até um ponto em que começa a entrar ar para dentro do tubo. A partir deste momento a água deixa de passar.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Sim isso eu sei, mas por norma se mete o tubo de retorno quase a superficie da agua, no meu caso num sistema de uns 400 l desde ai uns 5 l nem tanto secalhar.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Tanta confusão para nada.
> O tubo de reposição deve estar dentro de água, de forma a que quando faltar a luz a água que ele deixa retornar à sump, seja o suficiente para ocupar o espaço que a sump deve ter livre.
> Para isso faz testes, cortando a corrente propositadamente e logo vês até que ponto a água na sump pode ir, marcando com um traço.


Certo Melo, tens toda a razão, mas se ele quiser aproveitar o retorno para movimentar uma zona específica, como por exemplo para fazer corrente por trás de uma rocha, e para isso precise que a boca do retorno fique mais no fundo pode fazer esse furo que vai funcionar na perfeição, mas foi apenas uma sugestão.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Marcos, quando a luz falta a água retorna à sump e o nível desta começa a baixar no aquário até um ponto em que começa a entrar ar para dentro do tubo. A partir deste momento a água deixa de passar.


Se calhar é melhor fazeres um desenho Carlos!!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Tas muito engraçadinho Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, a ideia é aproveitar o retorno para fazer circulação por trás da rocha por isso tem que estar bem dentro do aqua, se houver retorno a sump não terá capacidade para a água do retorno, como estou em montagem vou experimentar o furo senão vou ponderar a circulação por trás da rocha.



Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Se calhar é melhor fazeres um desenho Carlos!!!   
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas, Diogo.

Que confusão que fui arranjar :Coradoeolhos:  .
Pessoal, acreditem que à muitos anos que tudo o que é tubo que está dentro dum aquário meu tem um pequeno furo próximo da superfície. Isto já me livrou de males maiores em muitas situações: vedantes de filtros que deixam de funcionar; mangueiras de filtros que se soltam; escumador hang-on que entopem e começam a transbordar, refúgios que ficam entupidos com búzios... e assim sempre evitei grandes inundações.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Tas muito engraçadinho Diogo


Sempre!!! Bem... depende dos intervenientes! :Coradoeolhos:  

Tal como o Carlos, também uso essa solução há muitos anos! Sem dúvida a mais prática e eficaz.

abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Sempre!!! Bem... depende dos intervenientes! 
> 
> Tal como o Carlos, também uso essa solução há muitos anos! Sem dúvida a mais prática e eficaz.
> 
> abraço,
> Diogo


 Cuidado nao trinques a lingua

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Já agora, sou eu que peço mais pormenores sobre esse truque do furo, pois desconheço, e se resulta sempre se poderá aproveitar o fluxo de retorno para movimentar zonas mais fundas do aqua.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos :Icon Cry:  , começo a desmoralizar com o aqua, ainda não o consegui por andar, está cheio de água e as coisas não têem corrido nada bem, ontem consegui partir a sump(inundação!!! :Coradoeolhos:  ), avariar a bomba do escumador, não consigo de forma alguma que as coisas corram bem ou é do Cú ou é das calças.
O problema maior é que não consigo equilibrar a reposição e o escoamento e a coluna seca ainda faz um pouco de barulho efeito catarata, precisava de mais algumas dicas para ultrapasar estes obstáculos.



Obrigado

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola Isaias
Entao vamos la por partes, em primeiro lugar preciso ter calma num aquario devido a com o tempo e bom planeamento é que as coisas vao estando feitas, com alteraçoes e mais alteraçoes, e meu tem quase um ano e nunca esta pronto.Agora falando da coluna, que tipo de sistema utilizaste, tubagens, potencia de bombas?

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Marcos, o que tinha projectado foi reposição: 3500l/h por um tubo de 3/4, escoamento: coluna seca com um cifão 1" (polegada), mas o vidraceiro enganou-se no buraco da coluna seca e fez o buraco para tubo 3/4 e eu armado em bonzinho e tótó da aquarofilia não devolvi o vidro e colei-o assim pensando que o caudal de saída dava bazão ao caudal de entrada e não dá, com afinação das torneiras lá consigo equilibrar +/- o caudal mas para tirar o barulho do efeito cifão tenho que fechar ainda mais o caudal de escoamento, além disso a água ao cair pela coluna seca abaixo faz ainda um pouco de mais do que o normal.


Obrigado

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Desculpa lá, mas eu só consegui resolver esse problema quando reduzi a capacidade da bombe de reposição, que em virtude do furo que tens ser pequeno, seria a melhor opção.
O resto, muita calma!
Estou como diz o Marcos: Tenho o meu`há ano e meio e ainda não está pronto!

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, parece que já consegui por o aqua a bombar :yb663:  , segui os conselhos ao rigor aqui dados e tudo o que me disseram para fazer resultou, o barulho da coluna seca resolvi fazendo dela uma coluna molhada subindo o tubo mais acima tal como o Diogo Lopes sugeriu, não precisei de trocar a bomba de reposição pois o by-pass funcionou na perfeição (Obrigado Paulo Serrano), o que ainda não fiz foi o furo no tubo de reposição para evitar retorno à sump como o Carlos Jorje sugeriu mas não tenho dúvidas que também irá funcionar.
Deixei o aqua a bombar à noite e hoje estava tudo ok, por isso em principío os obstáculos foram com a vossa preciosa ajuda ultrapassados, muito obrigado a todos e de certeza absoluta que vou precisar novamente da vossa colaboração :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  


Um Abraço

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, já tive tempo para tirar umas fotos, aqui vai:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Diogo achas que a solução que arranjei para substituir as traves é viavel?
A calha de cima é aço tratado com 2mm toda o resto é PVC.

E já agora ainda falta envernizar o movel.



Abraços

----------


## David Lemos

boas Isais! Puseste o teu sistema de esticadores antes ou depois de ter agua no aqua? (é que o melhor devia ter sido antes para nao forçar muito sobre o vidro... se o fisestes depois tem cuidado a que nao esteja a fazer muita força, se nao com o tempo corres riscos :Icon Cry:  
Mas tens um lindo aqua sim senhor, so falta rechear lo :SbOk5:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá David, pus os esticadores depois de por a água estão apertados o suficiente para não corres riscos de partir.




Cumprimentos

----------


## David Lemos

Mas o problema é que os esticadores sao uma ferramenta de força e as traves sao de resistencia, o que pode influenciar muito, mas a minha pouca experiençia no mundo da aquariofilia faz com que é melhor esperar por mais opinioes!
abraço

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Olá Isaias,

O aquário esta com bom aspecto, bom sorte.


Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto não me parece de todo viável!!! Esse esticador faz força apenas num ponto e na minha modesta opinião fragiliza ainda mais o vidro da frente provocando uma tensão num ponto. Posso estar enganado, mas acho que tens aí um caso bicudo.

Espera por mais opiniões.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá obrigado a todos pelas criticas, mas não concordo com a opinião do David e do Diogo em relação à força que o cabo faz sobre o vidro,  o meu ofício é construção civil e já pedi várias opiniões a profissionais do vidro,  pois tenho um só um tensor ao meio que descarrega a força por toda a barra que por sinal descarrega por todo o 1,50m de vidro que tenho e os calculos para o vão livre de vidro não temperado para receber com a força da água por m3 são bastante superiores à dimensão livre que eu tenho (1,50m) no meu aquário teóricamente não precisava sequer de nada para travar o vidro mas como a experiência de contrução já é alguma e sei que todas as teorias muitas vezes não funcionam na prática e por razões de segurança pus os esticadores que para mim técnicamente funcionam exactamente igual às traves centrais que vocês usam, aceito uma explicação plausivél, técnica que diga o contrário, o único problema que penso que vou ter é a oxidação do aço pois com água salgada e falo com experiência própria, não à tratamento que resista, espero que nada aconteça e desculpem-me não concordar com vocês :yb668:   mas só o tempo o dirá.



Obrigado

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Boas, Diogo achas que a solução que arranjei para substituir as traves é viavel?


Se é assim não entendo o porquê desta tua pergunta???!!! Quem sou eu para contrariar a tua opinião técnica?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Se é assim não entendo o porquê desta tua pergunta???!!! Quem sou eu para contrariar a tua opinião técnica?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas, Diogo para mim todas as opiniões são importantes, e qual será a razão da existência deste forum? :Admirado:  Será para pedirmos opiniões? Podemos discordar delas ou não?
Pensava e penso que uma das principais razões deste forum era o debate, a troca de ideias e por isso o acho espectacular :Pracima: . Se te melindrei com a minha troca de ideias,  :yb663:  desculpa-me.


Um Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Boas, Diogo para mim todas as opiniões são importantes, e qual será a razão da existência deste forum? Será para pedirmos opiniões? Podemos discordar delas ou não?
> Pensava e penso que uma das principais razões deste forum era o debate, a troca de ideias e por isso o acho espectacular. Se te melindrei com a minha troca de ideias,  desculpa-me.


Concordo contigo e não fiquei de todo melindrado. O que senti pelas tuas palavras é que sabes do que estás a falar e dificilmente alguém te convencerá do contrário! Só isso.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá, como já disse "aceito uma explicação plausivél, técnica que diga o contrário" como não foi o caso acho que a solução que arranjei vai funcionar mas tenho a humildade suficiente para aceitar outras ideias que me pareçam viáveis.


Obrigado

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, deixo aqui umas fotos do aqua já com vivos, o unico problema que aparentemente tenho são  nitratos, não consigo baixa-los, tenho-os desde que comecei o ciclo, estou com trocas de água semanais cerca de 25%(2 semanas).



Cumprimentos

----------


## MarioMarques

Boas
Nas primeiras fotos que colocaste tinhas uma qualquer esponja na sump, poderá ser disso. não?

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Mario, já tirei essa "esponja" à uma semana, foi para limpar a água do pó do areão que foi  acrescentado depois de por a água.


Cumprimentos

----------


## MarioMarques

ok
e comida? não estás a dar demais, eu estava a ter um problema identico porque estava a dar comida a mais e que os animais não comiam.

----------


## Isaias Rola

> ok
> e comida? não estás a dar demais, eu estava a ter um problema identico porque estava a dar comida a mais e que os animais não comiam.



Boas, penso que não é da comida, talvez sejam nitratos normais de inicio de ciclo.

----------

